
IPod Volume Restrictions On The Way: Can You Hear Me Now?  - newacc
http://www.pcworld.com/article/172748/can_you_hear_me_now_ipod_volume_restrictions_on_the_way.html
======
DanielStraight
You may need to turn your audio up if you're sending it to something other
than your ears, such as the input jack of another device. Tech is just tech.
What you do with it is what matters.

~~~
cesare
Earphone jacks are for earphones.

If you need to send the signal to something else it would be better to buy
something with a line level output and connect it to an amplifier.

~~~
DanielStraight
Well for me, earphone jacks are for sending the signal to my car stereo so I
don't have to mess with CDs. And I have to set the volume on full to get
proper signal. Sure, there might be better options, but what I have works. I
could set the volume ten times higher than the max and still not risk damaging
my ears, because I control it on the car stereo side.

~~~
cesare
It works, but the sound is probably distorted.

A better way would be to use the ipod with a dock with a proper line out (the
basic dock from Apple has one).

